# UGGHHHH....5 weeks off the bike due to Prostatitis



## purpnurp (Apr 28, 2006)

Im trying not to whine....more like venting total frustration. I hope this condition never happens to any of you guys. It is the enlargement of the Prostate gland which causes all sorts of trouble. Doctor thinks that excessive bike riding while not being the sole cause of it, worsened the condition trememdously. I never dreamed in a million years that i would have prostate trouble at 33!!! this is crazy. Has anybody else been through this? I cannot get a str8 answer from my doctor when i can ride again...hell even a leisurely street ride would be great right now. Anybody with information about Prostatitis and riding please drop me a PM...im am totally in the dark here.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

Can you just not sit on the seat? if so get into trials riding.


----------



## cdaddy (Nov 8, 2005)

If your current doc can't answer your questions get another opinion. In the meantime, educate yourself. Google "prostatitis bike" or some other variation and hopefully you'll find some useful information. This one seemed like a good place to start. Good luck! http://www.prostatitis.org/bikeprostate.html


----------



## AlanB (Jan 12, 2004)

Wikipedia's good for quick research. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/<layer id="google-toolbar-hilite-0" style="background-color: Yellow; color: black;">Prostatitis</layer> Don't miss the discussion tab.

Prevention is the best plan. Ejaculate frequently. Can you get a prescription from your doc for something to help with that?


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

Ah yes, BPH. Been there done that it sucked wouldn't want to go through with it again. I spent about 1 1/2 years zeroing in on the treatment that finally seems to have taken hold. I went through all the meds, all the home remedies, all the lifestyle changes. Biking became less and less enjoyable - not because there was something swollen down there, but because of urine retention. Life in general got less and less enjoyable. After a few doctors and a few urologist I finally decided on the roto rooter: PVP (photoelectric vaporitation of the prostate). They went in there with lasers and carved a new channel and plucked out some prostate stones. A month off the bike post surgery, several months ramping my system back up, a year and a half later and I'm riding endurance races and going on epics. Best of all I'm peeing like a 17 year old stallion again.

The best thing you can do for yourself is inform yourself about what BPH is, how it manifests itself and and what the treatment options are. There are lots of resources on the internet. In general the home remedies don't work (herbs like saw pamento don't really do much). In general the course is: lifestyle changes, management meds (alpha blockers, etc), anitbiotics (levaquin, cipro, etc which really suck), non-invasive surgery (PVP, microvwave, etc), invasive surgery (TURP). Whatever you do don't get the TURP - you'll never get on a bike again. I'll swear by the PVP but you might be able to manage it with lifestyle and/or meds.

PM me if you have specific questions. I don't mind discussing this at all.


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

TwistedCrank said:


> Ah yes, BPH. Been there done that it sucked wouldn't want to go through with it again. I spent about 1 1/2 years zeroing in on the treatment that finally seems to have taken hold. I went through all the meds, all the home remedies, all the lifestyle changes. Biking became less and less enjoyable - not because there was something swollen down there, but because of urine retention. Life in general got less and less enjoyable. After a few doctors and a few urologist I finally decided on the roto rooter: PVP (photoelectric vaporitation of the prostate). They went in there with lasers and carved a new channel and plucked out some prostate stones. A month off the bike post surgery, several months ramping my system back up, a year and a half later and I'm riding endurance races and going on epics. Best of all I'm peeing like a 17 year old stallion again.
> 
> The best thing you can do for yourself is inform yourself about what BPH is, how it manifests itself and and what the treatment options are. There are lots of resources on the internet. In general the home remedies don't work (herbs like saw pamento don't really do much). In general the course is: lifestyle changes, management meds (alpha blockers, etc), anitbiotics (levaquin, cipro, etc which really suck), non-invasive surgery (PVP, microvwave, etc), invasive surgery (TURP). Whatever you do don't get the TURP - you'll never get on a bike again. I'll swear by the PVP but you might be able to manage it with lifestyle and/or meds.
> 
> PM me if you have specific questions. I don't mind discussing this at all.


Sounds like you have a lot of experience. Were you able to conclude any cause for this condition? Especially, is there anything to prevent such condition? There seems to be some indication direct pressure is a bad thing just from these posts etc. and therefore a seat that doesn't cause direct pressure is a good thing?


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

AlliKat said:


> Sounds like you have a lot of experience.


I figure it they're going to mess around with *that* plumbing I should be as informed as I can. Also I found a urologist who really knew what he was doing (which was luck more than anything).



AlliKat said:


> Were you able to conclude any cause for this condition?


 Mine ultimately was related to chronic dehydration (resulting in prostate stones). Now I maintain good hydration (minimum of 8 pulls on the Camelbak every 15 minutes on the bike + 32 oz of drink (usually chocolate milk) at the end of a ride)



AlliKat said:


> seems to be some indication direct pressure is a bad thing just from these posts etc. and therefore a seat that doesn't cause direct pressure is a good thing?


 I ware really freaked out when my GP said it might be "mechanical prostatitis" and that I might have quit riding. The urologist's ultrasound and a scoping (that little poke wasn't too much fun either) indicated the prostate was blocking the pee tube. Mechanical tends to cause enlargement in the other direction. I ride a rigid SS without problems these days. YMMV


----------



## wilcox510 (May 21, 2006)

BPH (benign prostatic hypertrophy) and prostatitis are not the same thing. BPH is an enlarged prostate but is not cancerous or infectious. Prostatitis is an infection of the prostate. Completely different. You generally get about 4 weeks of antibiotics for prostatitis. For BPH there are a few different meds (not antibiotics) or you can have a couple different surgical procedures (as mentioned above)


----------



## pspwesty (Feb 27, 2006)

I guess I was lucky. I experienced no discomfort of any kind when I had prostatitis (2x). My symptoms manifested in other fashions. Each time all it took was a course of cipro and that knocked the infection right out. The second time all I had to do was call the doctors office tell the assistant that I had the same symptoms and ask for the cipro. An hour later it was ready at the pharmacy. I don't know what caused it, but I do know that once you have had it you are more likely to again. By the way I was 25 and 27 the two times I had prostatitis so don't feel bad about the age.


----------



## purpnurp (Apr 28, 2006)

Thank you guys for all or your input. PSPwesty, that is crazy that you had it at 25....Im on Cipro right now...how long till you were able to ride again? Im afraid to even get on the bike now.....


----------



## Roc (May 9, 2006)

*prostate trouble*

Yeah it's happen to me and it sucks! I'm only 37. Ive been ton of med's with no luck! but the Doc never told me to stop biking. What are your symptons? for me it hurts when I sit:madman: and like most people I sit all freakin day at work, I've been dealing with it for a year know.


----------



## pinerider (Apr 6, 2004)

*been there*

When I was about 32, I was diagnosed with BPH. I too thought that I was far too young to be dealing with prostate issues. Turned out I had problems for about 3 years with Urologists telling me it was BPH, Prostatits, Chronic Prostatitis... I'm sure there were other diagnoses. I just remember months on end of Cipro, lots of those damn exams, and lots of discomfort. I avoided the bike during the worst of it, but I don't remember (I'm now 40) the bike seat causing discomfort, it was more my immune system I guess. If I took a long hard ride on the wrong day, it would make the symptoms flare up - one time bad enough for a trip to the ER. This might have also been the Cipro. Also, I found that I really had to watch what I ate. Caffeine, sweets, real heavy sauces, and also if I stuffed myself at meals. I found that I had to make changes in my diet. Vitamins didn't help much, just Advil.

Over the past 8 years, the problem is pretty much gone. I have decided that there was an infection that finally did go away, but as someone else mentioned, those symptoms still appear from time to time. That was a very stressful time in my life and I think that had alot to do with the severity of my symptoms. I was not eating very well and not taking care of myself. I think it was just my "you're in your 30's now, time to start living more responsibly if you want to see 50" rite of passage. It worked.


----------



## purpnurp (Apr 28, 2006)

wow...im sorry to hear about your pain guys...this is a real problem in people's lives and there is virtually no infromation out there on it. Hey ROC, we can get through this nonsense...But i heard that it takes a really long time. if you have had it for a year, something is not working. You might need to change your diet to get better. i think Pinerider hit it right on the head. I have given up all of that stuff, the only one that sucks is the caffine part because without coffee i am a zombie. Im just afraid to even get on my bike. I finally got myself to a position where is doesnt burn when i pee and i am afriad to ride, make my prostate swell, disrupt my urinary track and piss fire again......i know i will have to bite the bullet eventually and get on the bike. Did you guys have any side effects with Cipro? My legs feel REALLY weak now, especially my hamstrings. Did this happen to any of you? thanks guys for the advice and input it is very much appreciated.


----------



## steve v (Apr 11, 2005)

I've been dealing with this since January and it is really starting to get me down. I had the usual symptoms and was diagnosed with prostatitis. Did Cipro for a week with little results than did another month of it. The Cipro really made me feel awful and it didn't really help. I then went to a urologist who said that there was nothing actually wrong with my prostate (i'm 37, btw) it was an aggrevated pundendal nerve which is causing these problems. I've made the appropriate lifestlye changes, reduce alcohol, caffeine, spicy foods and my symptoms have improved. I've ridden very little this year however. I saw a naturopathic doctor about a month ago but there has been no additional improvements with my symptoms. He recommended acupuncture, which I may try out of desperation.
Here's an interesting link:

http://www.medizin-forum.de/prostatitis/pne-d.html


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

*my experience*

I had it in grad school when I was 26. I think something was going on before hand, but the thing that really set it off was drinking mass quantities of Dr. Pepper. It was the end of the semester, and I was staying up late writing papers. The caffeine set it off so badly that I thought I had a really terrible UTI. Went to two doctors before finally seeing a urologist who recognized it immediately. Let's just say the "prostate push" (what they call a massage) is not comfortable under normal situations, let alone when you have prostatitis. Anyway, he put me on heavy antibiotics for a month, and that worked. It did flare up a little once or twice after that, but never as badly as the first time.

BTW: I was in Washington, DC for that semester. It was only a few days after it began that I had to drive across country, back to New Mexico. Try having a serious prostatitis flare up and driving 2,000 miles. Let's just say that Torquemada himself could not have devised a more painful torture.:yikes:


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

AlanB said:


> ...Prevention is the best plan. Ejaculate frequently. ..


Uh,, how often is "Frequently? 



AlanB said:


> ...Can you get a prescription from your doc for something to help with that?


They have a prescription that will do that? :skep:

.


----------



## pspwesty (Feb 27, 2006)

Just chiming back in again. Like one of the other posters said, my legs felt dead (well my whole body actually) from the cipro but I didn't actually have anytime off the bike. Never really felt any discomfort from the prostatitis. My doc did the "prostate push" to me too, and verified that it was enlarged slightly, but I wouldn't have known otherwise.


----------



## Thomas Anderson (Mar 10, 2006)

2 people I know have had this and went for some alternative therapy in west coast USA. Bottom line is that its often mis-treated and is caused by some combination of poor nutrition and extreme stress. I forwarded my friend the link and asked if he's post on here about his experience.
Ask yourself about your personal stress and nutrition and maybe you can help yourself alot.


----------



## Thomas Anderson (Mar 10, 2006)

I got in touch with my friend and here's his first hand advice that has proved helpful for both him and his friend..............

'Check out........

www.pelvicpainhelp.com

I attended a clinic at Stanford University
and was treated for prostatitis with the "Stanford Protocol" as explained
in a book entitled "A Headache in the Pelvis". I know a few
people that were at the clinic at the same time as me who had found a special
seat for people with pelvic pain - however - this wont work on its own -
you need to do the Stanford Protocol and follow the advice of a physio that
is trained in the protocol.'


----------



## Roc (May 9, 2006)

*Thanks for all the help!*

Thanks for the help! who would thought I would get some good advice from a mountain bike forum. I'm seeing my Urologist soon I will have to show him a a printout from www.pelvicpainhelp.com Oh Yeah! seeing the Urologist that's some good times!:yikes:


----------



## Thomas Anderson (Mar 10, 2006)

Don't underestimate the serendipitous nature of life my friend!


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

purpnurp said:


> wow...im sorry to hear about your pain guys...this is a real problem in people's lives and there is virtually no infromation out there on it.


Not to polarize things but if this was happening to women it'd be a national cause with special ribbons and charity events. On that note there are more prostate cancer diagnosis's every year than breast cancer and still there is virtually no attention given to it because men suffer silently. Get that exam.


----------



## dcairns (Mar 26, 2006)

zon said:


> Originally Posted by AlanB
> ...Prevention is the best plan. Ejaculate frequently. ..
> 
> Uh,, how often is "Frequently?
> ...


I got a prescritpion from my doctor. I keep meaning to ask him if Generics are ok...


----------



## zeroking (Mar 6, 2006)

What a timely thread! I’m dealing with non-bacterial prostatitis right now. After a two-week period in April when it felt like someone dropped hot coals into my codpiece, the condition began to ever-so-slowly improve. There've been occasional relapses, but the overall trend toward wellness continues. Here are my Top Ten suggestions:

1.	Keep a positive mental outlook. Keep telling yourself that your body wants to heal itself but that you must work to remove potential roadblocks to healing (e.g., stress control, diet, and other excellent suggestions posted by others in this thread). 

2.	Take responsibility for the condition. Don’t depend on corporate medicine to do all the work. (As an aside, I’ve not found advil, motrin, or any over-the-counter pain reliever helpful.) 

3.	Learn how to relax your pelvic musculature. Keep practicing until you can feel a pronounced relaxation—whether you’re sitting, standing, walking, or riding.

4.	Learn to love walking. I found that walking a minimum of one hour a day makes me feel better and more relaxed at both a physical and a psychological level. 

5.	Try a short ride before you try a longer one. I know, this is a “duh”-level recommendation, but the point is not to completely eliminate an activity your love to do. (BTW, I’ve found that riding does not worsen the prostatitis.)

6.	Keep a positive mental outlook (this bears repeating). Prostatitis is an inflammation and it will get better.

7.	Use an ice pack on the affected area for temporary relief. If you’ve just pissed “fire water,” then icing down mr. johnson will help. If the prostate itself is ignited, place the ice pack just north of the anus (“north” assumes you’re lying on your back. If you assume a different position, adjust your compass accordingly!). 

8.	(Couldn’t come up with # 8.) 

9.	Look for supplements that contain beta sitosterol, if, in addition to prostatitis, you’re dealing with BPH (do you have that annoying post-piss-dribble?). I’ve found beta sitosterol to work much better than saw palmetto. You’ll be pissing like a racehorse again, well enough to write your name in the snow this winter and still be able to dot the “i.” 

10.	Keep on keepin’ a positive mental outlook. Don’t feel sorry for yourself—it doesn’t help anything and only makes you weaker and less able to heal yourself.


----------



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

*I feel your pain (sort of)*

I found out two weeks ago that I had to get a pacemaker (only 37)!! So it was put in right away and I am still recovering - doc today said til the end of September before I resume my sports activities - in order to let the leads heal into my heart muscles.

Hoepfully when this is done I will be better than before.

I hope your recovery goes well and you are able to get back on the bike ASAP. Good luck.


----------



## Thomas Anderson (Mar 10, 2006)

More info from my friend: 'Tell him be warned that a lot of Dr's dont understand this approach. Basicallythe Stanford Uni hypothesis is that the pain from "prostatitis" is actually muscle tension and its not actually the prostate which is the problem. the
majority of Dr's havent go their heads around this yet - this is all detailed
in the book "A headache in the Pelvis"

Best of luck mate


----------



## MrWhite (Apr 11, 2010)

TwistedCrank said:


> Ah yes, BPH. Been there done that it sucked wouldn't want to go through with it again. I spent about 1 1/2 years zeroing in on the treatment that finally seems to have taken hold. I went through all the meds, all the home remedies, all the lifestyle changes. Biking became less and less enjoyable - not because there was something swollen down there, but because of urine retention. Life in general got less and less enjoyable. After a few doctors and a few urologist I finally decided on the roto rooter: PVP (photoelectric vaporitation of the prostate). They went in there with lasers and carved a new channel and plucked out some prostate stones. A month off the bike post surgery, several months ramping my system back up, a year and a half later and I'm riding endurance races and going on epics. Best of all I'm peeing like a 17 year old stallion again.
> 
> The best thing you can do for yourself is inform yourself about what BPH is, how it manifests itself and and what the treatment options are. There are lots of resources on the internet. In general the home remedies don't work (herbs like saw pamento don't really do much). In general the course is: lifestyle changes, management meds (alpha blockers, etc), anitbiotics (levaquin, cipro, etc which really suck), non-invasive surgery (PVP, microvwave, etc), invasive surgery (TURP). Whatever you do don't get the TURP - you'll never get on a bike again. I'll swear by the PVP but you might be able to manage it with lifestyle and/or meds.
> 
> PM me if you have specific questions. I don't mind discussing this at all.


My Urologist put me on Uroxatral for treatment of BPH. It curred the cause of my urinary infections, I don't pee but once a night now and no more urinary infections, however, I can't hammer on the bike at all anymore. I've been racing mtn bikes since 1995 and now I'm totally shot. Muscles feel okay, just can't deliver on the bike. I'm seriously considering a similar operation like the one above (TwistedCrank). I often get dizzy using Uroxatral too. I read that Flomax is not much different. I seriously think that the roto-rooter may be the best option so I can recuperate and race again. Anyone else have something to add?


----------



## Eric1982 (Apr 12, 2010)

*28, avid rider with acute prostatitis - my story so far*

I am 28 years old and have been suffering from "sub-acute" prostatitis since January of this year. I can tell you when it first happened I was so depressed, however I have learned quickly to deal.

Again, I don't pretend to think I am "suffering" like some of your guys are - my doc still has me in the acute stage. Maybe it's too soon to be called a chronic case.

I went to the doc in early Jan with a discharge that may or may not have been an STD (though my tests came back clean) - shortly after I started getting the perennial pressure (not pain, maybe a 5-6 at the worst on a 1-10 scale) and back, leg pain. I didn't then nor have I ever had any of the urinary symptoms: trouble peeing, peeing too much etc. I did have ED one night with the misses, but it may have been more stress from knowing or thinking the Prostatitis caused it. Luckily the misses is an understanding lady! Anyway, aside from one or two times of numbness while having an erection my urinary/penis issues were slim to none.

What I have had for the last almost 3 months was the on-off again pressure btwn rectum and scrotum, along with sore testicles from time to time (like blue balls) but not frequent. Went to the doc, got the finger (as 28, didn't thnk I'd need that for another decade!) and my prostate was not enlarged or anything, but "mushy on the left side" according to him. I was put on Cipro for three weeks. After week one I felt A LOT better but still had lingering pressure. That has remained. I'd say now it's at a 1-2 on the 1-10 scale, though I have a pretty high tolerance and frankly I'm not one to ***** and moan. BTW - if you aren't allergic to Cipro I recommend giving it a try for this disease - it was really easy on me and usually antibiotics kick my ass.

So, the antibiotic helped somewhat but still hasn't gotten rid of it all. Though I have only been off of it for a week. The doctor thinks it will continue to diminish as time goes on, however there was one thing he wasn't concerned about but confused:

My symptoms have diminished greatly over the last few week. I have cut out caffeine mostly from my diet, kept spices to a minimum and didn't have any beer on the antibiotic. Since getting off the cipro I have had a few beers but always with lots of water (btw, drink water like crazy! it helps). Physically, my body feels much much better - but when I was reexamined today my prostate was in the same physical state: not swollen but still mushy on the left side. *Has anyone else experienced bettering symptoms but still an irritated prostate? *Again, the doc wasn't concerned and said I shouldn't be, but his perplexed tone made me worry a bit.

Anyway, I am trying hard to keep a positive attitude about this, trust me I know it can be difficult. A few things I can recommend:
1. Chill out. The only time I felt a big flair up over the last 2-3 months was when I was overly-anxious about a family event. Stress Kills. Exercise lightly and even see a shrink if you are freaked out. It's worth it. Sure, you have too much mexican food one day and you'll have a small flair up. You stress about something for 10 seconds and you can have a full relapse. Chill out, you'll live.

2. Water. Drink it like "it's going out of style"

3. Sex and ejaculation. It can be troublesome if you have the sometimes ED issues with this. But from all the online research I've done "getting off" 3-5 times a week helps. Some have reported it hurts or makes it worse, but the majority of what I've read online says the opposite. And based on personal experience it doesn't hurt. Speaking of which...

4. Do what feels good. If you can have a beer or two with water, pee ok and not feel discomfort, do it. If not, don't do it. If jerking off once a day hurts, try to cut back. If not, jerk off all you want! Everyone is different. Everyone will react to this disease differently. You have to be patient and experiment. I know something like cutting out caffeine from a daily routine can be difficult (I used to be a coffee-pot a dayer) but if the trade off is a not hurting prostate I think it is worth it.

5. Research. 2 million men in the US alone get this each year. There is support and people who want to chat. I just joined this forum so idk how the private messaging works, but if you want to chat feel free to drop me a line. If you guys want to reply I'd like to hear similar stories, and try to bring some positive attitudes. I know this sucks. I didn't think at 28 I'd have to worry about my prostate. Somedays I feel like I'm pushing 80 not 30. But this isn't a life threatening illness and we will figure it out in out lifetimes.

PS - Saw Palmetto. idk if it really works since I've only been taking it a few days (3-5 times a day) but I am keeping optimistic about it. ****Would love to hear anyone's experience using supplements to help Prostatitis, including saw palmetto, the bee extract and Prosta-Q****

Also, don't let this control your life. I am an avid bicyclist and some forums I've read says that you should not bike while having flair ups. But I won't stop, I can't stop. Hell, it's how I commute! I got a great seat and I ride a little more carefully. My doctor said I shouldn't stop and I have read on bicycle forums that as long as you take it easy during a flair up and get a proper seat you should be fine.

Take care fellas, reply or write me if anyone wants to chat.


----------

